# Uinta Brookies



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

After getting skunked on a lake I had a hunch on in southern Utah at the end of May. It was time to finally give a lake in the Uintas I've had my eye on all winter a try. It was the first week in June, and from some reports it sounded like there wasn't going to be any snow.

After getting a late start I finally got to the lake at 3:30 in the afternoon. I was only able to stay for two hrs, but in that time I was able to bring in 25 brookies, with multiple hits, and misses and thrown hooks.

All 25 where between 10" - 14". I'll have to keep my eye on this one for a couple more years to see if the size improves.


----------

